# Pork tenderloin tips



## skpeep (Apr 17, 2015)

Found a deal today on pork tenderloin tips, but one get two free, naturally, I had to buy some. I have no idea what tenderloin tips are, but I am guessing they are the ends of the tenderloin that had been cut off. Anybody have any experience smoking these?  I was thinking about putting them In a smoking pan for a couple hours until they hit temp, add some sauce and foil for another couple hours. Hoping they would come out similar to country style ribs, or maybe I could shred them for sandwiches. Does it sound like this will work?


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 17, 2015)

You are right about tips being the ends. Tenderloin tapers off at both ends so some places cut those off. I have not smoked them but I would think that they need to be cooked at a low temp until they reach 140-145 and that's it. There is no fat in them to break down to where they will pull apart. You could treat them like a small loin or tenderloin (I imagine each one is probably 1/2lb or less).


----------



## tropics (Apr 17, 2015)

I used the search feature

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=Pork+tenderloin+tips


----------



## foamheart (Apr 17, 2015)

Just thinking here.... I used to get those bags of pieces of tenderloin, I cused the butcher because I didn't look at the cryopac bag to see if it was two tenderloins inside instead of the pieces.

Now today, I think I would marinate them, maybe in a sauce like Disco did his pork in, if ya like asia food. Then I would maybe roll each piece in bacon, skewer it and add a piece a pineapple to the skewer with it. Dust it with some brown sugar and grill it. Be like a spicy sweet and sour.

Just me thinking out loud.

Disco's marinade:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/186230/char-siu-pork-on-the-mini

Be careful though, tenderloin will not take long to cook, and when its overdone and dry its not so good. If I remenber right Disco had his pork on less than one hour and it wasn't even tenderloin.

Whatever ya decide I bet its good and remember to show us what ya do.

Bon Chance!


----------



## skpeep (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys. And tropics, I know to use the search feature first. All I got were tips on how to cook tenderloin, not how to cook tenderloin tips.


----------



## tropics (Apr 17, 2015)

skpeep said:


> Thanks for the help guys. And tropics, I know to use the search feature first. All I got were tips on how to cook tenderloin, not how to cook tenderloin tips.


Sorry only tried to help.


----------



## Boise Elkhorn (Dec 5, 2021)

Saw this post when doing a search. I had bought the buy one get one free deal thinking it was tenderloin with the intention of stuffing it. When I opened the package; SURPRISE when all the tips spilled out. I did a quick search and the saw one that said "Don't it will be dry!" Well I had already made a stuffing mixture so I used that as a bed with some apple juice.
I marinated the loin meat for 6 hours.
I put the loin pieces on the bed of sausage stuffing then covered them in a layer of bacon.
Smoked at 250 (sometimes a little higher) for about 2.5 hours. Internal temp 150 - 165 depending on the size of the piece.
Fork tender and juicy.


----------

